# $400 all in/lifetime offer



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Just curious if anyone decides to go for the $400 all in/lifetime deal what the details of your transaction are:
Where you bought your Bolt
Did you get all in/lifetime as part of it's new activation or
Where you able to add all in/lifetime to a Bolt you had previously activated.


----------



## mjh (Dec 19, 2002)

Wait, what? There a $400 all-in deal available on bolt? I did a cursory search and found nothing. Would you be willing to provide details?

UPDATE: Found it


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

mjh said:


> Wait, what? There a $400 all-in deal available on bolt? I did a cursory search and found nothing. Would you be willing to provide details?


Read the block on the right side talking about Bolt Service Optiions: http://www.weaknees.com/tivo-bolt-4k-series6.php

Also others have said they were told about it when they called TiVo: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10803913#post10803913


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=534992


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

So can I add all in subscription to my current Bolt for $400? If so, can it be done online somewhere or do I have to call and ask a Tivo CSR?


----------



## LoREvanescence (Jun 19, 2007)

jcthorne said:


> So can I add all in subscription to my current Bolt for $400? If so, can it be done online somewhere or do I have to call and ask a Tivo CSR?


You have to call TiVo. You may even need to call Customer Retention.

A co-worker of mien was just able to get this deal last weekend.

They have had TiVo for 10+ years. Their older unit died. They only ever do lifetime because they can't stand paying monthly.

They went over the upgrade options with TiVo and complained that $600 for lifetime was to expensive and they just wanted to cancel their service. Only then did the $400 all in / life time offer was put on the table.

I tried getting it by just calling up and order a TiVo over the phone from them. The sales people either don't know anything about it or play dumb. I was told over and over there is no such deal going on currently.

Maybe I should try calling a CSR / Retention person to see if I can get it. Sales couldn't do it.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

The link I posted above has a link to a TiVo web page where you can order a Bolt with lifetime for $700/800 with lifetime. For adding it to an existing unit I think you'd need to call.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I hope they still have a deal when/if the Bolt Pro comes out. Otherwise I'll end up just paying yearly for my two Bolts.


----------



## markjrenna (Mar 23, 2006)

do you guys think $400 is a good deal or should I wait hoping for a better deal?


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

I'll re-post the same answer I put in the other thread


markjrenna said:


> do you guys think $400 is a good deal or should I wait hoping for a better deal?


Only you can answer your exact question, however if you are actually asking if we believe there will be a better deal than $400 for lifetime on existing Bolts, then my answer is yes. I believe that someday TiVo will offer all in/lifetime for an existing Bolt for less than $400. I have no idea if it will be anytime soon, but past history indicates that at some point TiVo will likely offer lower price all in/lifetime as a retention offer.

That said if you can buy all in/lifetime for $400 now you know three things: 
You will be ahead of buying annual at $150 the third time you would have had to pay the $150
You also know you will loose the continuous care being provided with annual service which provides for a replacement Bolt for $50 for as long as you continue to pay for service annually.
And a functioning Bolt with lifetime is going to be worth more than one without lifetime if you decide to sell it. 
Let us know what you decide.


----------



## Jack Mccarthy (Aug 24, 2012)

I got the offer as well just by asking about current promotions, but I didn't have a Bolt and they were willing to do it for $400 All-In-One Service along with a price of $400 on the Bolt itself.


----------



## markjrenna (Mar 23, 2006)

Thank you. I will have to think about it and decide what might be best.



atmuscarella said:


> I'll re-post the same answer I put in the other threadOnly you can answer your exact question, however if you are actually asking if we believe there will be a better deal than $400 for lifetime on existing Bolts, then my answer is yes. I believe that someday TiVo will offer all in/lifetime for an existing Bolt for less than $400. I have no idea if it will be anytime soon, but past history indicates that at some point TiVo will likely offer lower price all in/lifetime as a retention offer.
> 
> That said if you can buy all in/lifetime for $400 now you know three things:
> You will be ahead of buying annual at $150 the third time you would have had to pay the $150
> ...


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

That math works at 4 years, but not 3 years or less. So unless you're sure you're going to keep it for at least 4 years it's still not worth it for $600. For $400 it is though.


----------



## toricred (Mar 9, 2004)

Is this offer just for long-term customers? I've only been with Tivo since December, except for the DirecTivo I had over a decade ago.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

toricred said:


> Is this offer just for long-term customers? I've only been with Tivo since December, except for the DirecTivo I had over a decade ago.


How exactly this offer works is a little unclear which is why I started this thread hoping people would post the circumstances around how they got this offer.

From the WeaKnees site it appears the offer is available to anyone buying a new Bolt from them. From other posters comments it also appears the offer is available if you buy a new Bolt from other places. Very unclear if it is available to existing Bolt owners. We have had little verification from people yet so there is still some uncertainty.

Again if anyone buys a Bolt with all in/lifetime or is able to add all in/lifetime to an existing Bolt please post info about your transaction.


----------



## crcraig41us (Apr 7, 2007)

TiVo owner since 2002, most recently a Series 3 since 2007 (lifetimed, of course). TiVo has bombarded me with various offers over the years, and the latest one was the $400 lifetime offer on a Bolt. I purchased it from tivo.com, $400 for the 1TB Bolt, $400 for lifetime. Given how long we used the Series 3, I'm pretty confident the lifetime makes sense for us. It's actually less than I paid in 2007 for the Series 3 (~$680 for the box, $200 for lifetime, if I remember correctly).


----------



## peroulas (Jun 19, 2002)

Called up Tivo. They said that since I activated it in Oct, it was not eligible. I asked why that mattered since the first year was free anyway, she said it was for new activations. 

I have been a customer for 10+ years, first with a series 2, and then a bolt. I'm pretty sure I will cancel once the year is up and sell the bolt after all the software issues they have had (plex, etc.)


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

peroulas said:


> Called up Tivo. They said that since I activated it in Oct, it was not eligible. I asked why that mattered since the first year was free anyway, she said it was for new activations.
> 
> I have been a customer for 10+ years, first with a series 2, and then a bolt. I'm pretty sure I will cancel once the year is up and sell the bolt after all the software issues they have had (plex, etc.)


A 4 tuner Bolt is not going to bring much as the buyer will spend $150 in the first year for service, and a new Bolt (with 1 year service inc.) is only about $100 more, so you can't give any buyer a good deal, after paying for shipping.


----------



## LoveGardenia (Apr 24, 2015)

With this deal going on is it possible we will see a new box within a month or two? To me that seems to be the only reason they would offer this deal during the winter season. Clearing inventory for new box(s)/service deals.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

LoveGardenia said:


> With this deal going on is it possible we will see a new box within a month or two? To me that seems to be the only reason they would offer this deal during the winter season. Clearing inventory for new box(s)/service deals.


Well I think we all hope a new Bolt "Pro" version is coming soon, but my guess is for a summer release.

Regarding the sale on units with lifetime, I wouldn't read to much into that, seems about the right point for sales to start happening. It is a pretty dry time for sales once we get past Christmas until next fall.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

LoveGardenia said:


> With this deal going on is it possible we will see a new box within a month or two? To me that seems to be the only reason they would offer this deal during the winter season. Clearing inventory for new box(s)/service deals.


I don't know if it has anything to do with the sale but there's a cheaper OTA-only box still coming, which I'd wager is a spring product. It's probably the same thing as the current Bolt except for cable support.


----------



## LoveGardenia (Apr 24, 2015)

IT would be nice to see a flat Bolt that does both Cable and OTA. That type of DVR has more value than doing boxes that support one or the other.


----------

